

Don Knuth: Computer-drawn Flowcharts (1963) - Rod
http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=367620

======
AndrejM
I have to pay to view an article from 1963?

~~~
ugh
The sad cages scientific literature is kept in. Universities buy bulk access,
that’s where those sites get their money, they don’t really care about anyone
else.

------
lallysingh
Random note from the paper: anyone else notice how the programmer is assumed
to be a man? 1963, sure, it's ok. But I was still a little amazed.

~~~
cduan
It's probably less assuming that a _programmer_ is male, and more the fact
that, at the time, "he" was well-accepted as a gender-neutral pronoun:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender-neutral_pronoun>

